# Vintage Killdeer and Milbro...need help!



## mak10theknife (Oct 9, 2013)

So I guess I should start out by saying I am new to the forum and slingshots.I just started shooting a rubber band and coat hanger slingshot I made, using clay ammo I also made. At 10 yards I was getting pretty good at hitting a cup...even shot a locuts skeleton off my house at 5 yards (lucky shot.) After shooting for a week and then having my home made SS break I decided I wanted to buy my next one.

Knife and gun collecting are my main hobbies and with these I tend to want to go for vintage options, some times it is becauses they were better made (1970s Gerber Mark ii in L6 tool steel vs 420 HC today) or I just like the style better like with my 1956 Smith Wesson Pre-27 .357.

So when looking for a "bought" slingshot I naturally look at the vintage ones. I purchased two (that I have not gotten yet) The first is a Tinker Killdeer and the second is a Milbro #1. They are forks only so I will need bands etc.

I first bought the Tinker with the intentions of setting it up and shooting it, I bought the Milbro because, I tend to make every hobby a collecting hobby and the more the better! So on to the questions.

I am wanting to set one or both of these up for light backyard shooting using light ammo. I know that some have said that these old ones are not ideal for this but is one better than the other (Killdeer or Milbro)?

With light use is there really any danger of them breaking?

Is there a better vintage option I should be on the look out for?

I am in Little Rock Arkansas and the only bands I ever find local are the tube kind, is there something else I can use for these that can be found local (hardward store etc.) or is ordering original style bands online my best option? Could I just set these up with office type rubber bands to make sure they are not over stressed?

I have really enjoyed this fun and relaxing hobby, I am ready to get my vintage forks and get back to shooting!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well Mac,you picked a few nice ones. Personally,I think The Killdeer is the better of them but then I shot it a ton when growing up so I'm biased. You could use office bands on both,or light tubes or flats. I've used them all on both models.You can get light tubes or flats right here on the forum. We have a bunch of vendors selling some real nice stuff. Take a whirl around the forum and don't be afraid to ask questions. We're all slingshot nuts on here! :king:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, what flatband said. And, flatband happens to make great band sets for vintage or none vin shooters.


----------



## mak10theknife (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replys guys! Flatband great to hear from you, on all the searching and reading I have done I see your name come up a lot (all great things). It is pretty cool that on my first post I actually get a reply from you!

I see the term "Office Band" come up a lot is there a size I should look for? I will get with you about getting some bands once I get my forks in.

For the Killdeer how would one go about attaching tubes? I assume that you bipass the "slots" and attach direct to the forks?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Mac, as long as they're thinner tubes, you just fold them and put something ( matchstick or strip of scrap rubber ) in the loop of the band stretch them and fit them into the slot-tag ends facing outward. As far as the office bands, Get the #107 size from Alliance Rubber Band Company ( check e-bay). They are the same size as what originally came on the Killdeer. Have fun!


----------



## mak10theknife (Oct 9, 2013)

Great I will have to try that! I broke down and got a Daisy F16 last night, just to have something for now. I am finding out that I don't think I like tubes. They seems to be very stiff and not as smooth in pull and release. I think vintage forks and light band is going to be the winning combo for me! Thanks for the help.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dont go off tubes because of Daisy, they have some of the worst tubes out there.


----------

